# Trying to set up gensplash, issues/fbset issues

## bladdo

Alright so I tried setting up gensplash and this is where I've gotten and my problems. I've been trying to follow http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_gensplash.

I added all that kernel stuff in, I tried choosing a theme. I got a bunch of error which polly helped me through. Then I set up my nvidia card geforce4 mx which I hadn't set up yet. Afterwards I emerged fbset because when I tried splash_manager to set my theme it told me it couldnt use 640x480 resolution with my monitor. Then it winds up I didnt have a  /etc/fb.modes so fbset wouldn't work. I am using http://bisqwit.iki.fi/source/fbmodes.htm to make my fb.modes file like so fbmodes -x 1024 -y 768 -r 58 -Y 60 -X 0 -xl > /etc/fb.modes.

Heres my fb.modes

```

  GNU nano 2.0.7              File: /etc/fb.modes                                  

# xres 1024, yres 768, xlen 1164, ylen 864, xofs 70, yofs 60,

# mem 4000 kB, depth 8, hslen 40, vslen 10,

# pixclock 17143.7 ps, hfreq 50112 Hz, refresh 58 Hz

# XF86Config modelines

#Modeline "1024x768"      58.330   1024 1094 1134 1164    768 828 838 864

#Modeline "1024x384"      58.330   1024 1094 1134 1164    384 414 419 432 doublescan

# TextConfig modelines

#"128x96x8_58Hz"  58.330   1024 1094 1134 1164    768 828 838 864  font 8x8

#"128x48x8_58Hz"  58.330   1024 1094 1134 1164    384 414 419 432  font 8x8 doubles$

# fb.modes modeline

mode "1024x768-58"

  geometry 1024 768  1024 4000  8

  timings 17143  30 70  26 60  40 10

endmode

# fbset -accel true -g 1024 768 1024 4000 8 -t 17143 30 70 26 60 40 10

# fbset -accel true -g 1024 384 1024 4000 8 -t 17143 30 70 13 30 40 5 -double true
```

Then I do a 

```
fbset 1024x768-58
```

The problem is my x is set at 0 and my whole screen is STILL titled off to the left, when I set the x higher it goes even further left, also I have my literal monitor's settings so I could get it as far to the right as possible but I still cant see the begging of my terminal. My monitor is the Sony SDM-X52.

If I try splash_manager to test a theme now, here's what happens:

```

blueberry fbmodes-1.2.3 # splash_manager --theme=gentoo --cmd=set --tty=3

/usr/bin/splash_manager: line 174: fbcondecor_ctl: command not found

/usr/bin/splash_manager: line 175: fbcondecor_ctl: command not found

/usr/bin/splash_manager: line 176: fbcondecor_ctl: command not found
```

I am very confused   :Sad: 

Any help is greatly appreciated,

bladdo

----------

## bladdo

no one has any ideas   :Sad:  ?

----------

## Hakawamu

I've the same problem - is there no solution?

----------

## Hakawamu

emerge -Nu --world with fbcondecor useflag helped

----------

## Morimando

actually, you shouldn't need to rebuild world because of that useflag.

Try the following:

```
echo 'media-gfx/splashutils fbcondecor' >> /etc/portage/package.use

emerge --newuse -av splashutils
```

This sets the fbcondecor USEflag for the splashutils and then recompiles them with said flag. 

Have a nice day everyone  :Smile: 

----------

